# Eclipse 3.1 + WTP suckt !



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Aug 2005)

Hi leute..


bin grad auf eclipse 3.1 incl. WTP umgestiegen und ich muss sagen: Das Ding suckt ohne ende.

Sobald ich ne XML, JSP, HTML oder sonstwas für ne Datei abspeicher schmiert mir das Ding komplett ab. Validierung hab ich schon ausgeschalten, aber das juckt den wohl nicht. Dann kommt dieses nette "User Operation is waiting" Fenster und dann verabschiedet sich Eclipse!


----------



## Gast (7. Aug 2005)

Gut zu wissen, ich werde mir dann dss WTP erst anschauen, wenn Release 1.0 draussen ist, bis dahin arbeite ich mit myeclipse, welches ganz gut sind.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Aug 2005)

auf meinem laptop läuft eclipse3.1 perfekt..fast noch schneller als die 3.0er version


----------



## odysseus (11. Aug 2005)

ich bin umgestiegen von eclipse 3.0 mit yoxos 1.4 nach eclipse 3.1m5 + yoxos 1.4.

das ging wunderbar, und das neue eclipse ist auf jeden Fall schneller.

beim umstieg von eclipse 3.1m5 + yoxos 1.4 nach eclipse 3.1final + yoxos 2.0 hatte ich allerdings grosse probleme.
es ist nicht stabil und v.a. alles aus der ecke wtp (0.7) macht extrem viel probleme.

- konfiguration des buildpath einer webapp macht zicken, lässt sich nicht anpassen, oder geht einfach verloren.
- tomcat lässt sich nicht konfigurieren aus eclipse
- und sehr häufig abstürze

ich hab mit keiner dieser punkte probleme in der alten eclipse version (eclipse 3.1m5 + yoxos1.4), also bleibe ich bei der.

(ich verwende die linux variante auf ubuntu 5)


----------



## Gast (11. Aug 2005)

Bevor man sich mit diesem WTP rumärgert, kauft man besser für 29$ myeclipse.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (12. Aug 2005)

MyEclipse ist soweit recht gut, dummerweise hat es keinen Support für JSR168/Portlets, somit werd ich kein Geld ausgeben wenn es mir nicht SO viel bringt. Wenn Portlets supported werden dann kauf ich mirs auch.



> ich bin umgestiegen von eclipse 3.0 mit yoxos 1.4 nach eclipse 3.1m5 + yoxos 1.4.



ich hab mir mal die Yoxos Community Edition angesehen. Das Ding ist doch Schwachsinn, IMHO. 

Da bekomme ich lauter frei verfügbare Plugins und muss denen dafür einen HAUFEN Geld hinlegen..wie kagge. Und ob ein Plugin abc stabil läuft mit Eclipse abcd kann ich au selber rausfinden, da brauch ich keine 90$ bezahlen.


----------

